# Cyclic Redundancy Check error for new HDD



## meetdenis (May 22, 2021)

Hi,

I've installed a new HDD and when I try to initialize it from Disk Manager, it gives a Cyclic Redundancy Error. The disk is shown as Unknown, Not Initialized
I tried to check it using 'diskpart' command but it does not show the disk. So, I am not sure how do I even run a CHKDSK or SFC on this new disk.

What could be the issue and how do I fix this?


----------



## quicky008 (May 23, 2021)

run crystal disk info and check the health of the disk-if it reports anything untoward such as bad sectors etc then you will have to get it replaced.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2021)

They may have sent you a defective hdd, it has happened to me too.. I order purple hdd,  Amazon seller sent me an old blue hdd with purple sticker


----------



## patkim (May 23, 2021)

CRC could also mean bad SATA cable. Recheck the SATA cable connection.  Fit the cable firmly at both ends, do not excessively bend it. If required, try another SATA cable and check again.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2021)

Most probably Op has bought the HDD online and it gone bad due to mishandling by the courier and poor packaging by the seller. Faced issues in the past with HDD bought from flipkart and amazon both .

Anyway, first try a different cable and a different port.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> They may have sent you a defective hdd, it has happened to me too.. I order purple hdd,  Amazon seller sent me an old blue hdd with purple sticker



amazon fulfilled ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2021)

topgear said:


> amazon fulfilled ?


Yes definitely, I got my refund though


----------



## meetdenis (May 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> run crystal disk info and check the health of the disk-if it reports anything untoward such as bad sectors etc then you will have to get it replaced.


Crystal disk info shows 'caution' status


I used 'AOMEI Partition Assistant' and did a 'rebuild MBR'. That was successful and in Disk Management, the disk was shown Healthy. I was able to start the Initialize operation and it also allowed me to choose the drive letter, volume label, etc. However, at the end of the wizard it said 'the format did not complete successfully'




patkim said:


> CRC could also mean bad SATA cable. Recheck the SATA cable connection.  Fit the cable firmly at both ends, do not excessively bend it. If required, try another SATA cable and check again.


I don't have a spare. Will have to get a new one and try.


----------



## quicky008 (May 23, 2021)

if its showing caution then you should get it replaced,there's no need for further testing.


----------



## meetdenis (May 23, 2021)

meetdenis said:


> I don't have a spare. Will have to get a new one and try.


Tried with a different cable and port. Nothing worked :/



quicky008 said:


> if its showing caution then you should get it replaced,there's no need for further testing.


Yes, looks like I have to. Amazon's return window has elapsed. So checking with WD for replacement. Anyone here with experience in dealing with WD?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2021)

I do, I got very swift replacements for my failed harddrives, once it was my fault as I accidentally dropped it.
The hdds you get back will be refurbs but they are still fine.


----------



## meetdenis (May 23, 2021)

I see. 
But we have to ship them the current HDD, right? Or any options for pickup from home?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2021)

meetdenis said:


> I see.
> But we have to ship them the current HDD, right? Or any options for pickup from home?


There will be pickup from home option, go to their warranty portal, register your serial number, and schedule a pickup from home. I did this when I was in bangalore.


----------



## meetdenis (May 25, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> There will be pickup from home option, go to their warranty portal, register your serial number, and schedule a pickup from home. I did this when I was in bangalore.


No home pickup option in Mumbai. I handed over the HDD to a WD authorised drop off address myself. They say a new one will be delivered to me in 2 weeks' time.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2021)

Good thing you are getting a brand new one then


----------



## meetdenis (May 25, 2021)

Yes. The guys at the drop off center also said all replacement HDDs are new ones.


----------



## meetdenis (Jun 20, 2021)

UPDATE ! 
I finally got the replacement drive delivered today. Delayed by two weeks due to lockdown.
Installed the drive and worked like a charm. 

Thanks for your support.
Thread can be closed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2021)

meetdenis said:


> Yes. The guys at the drop off center also said all replacement HDDs are new ones.


Don't be so sure, re-furbished drives stats are reset to zero & only by using certain specialized software & tools made by manufacturer can you find out if the drive is re-furbished. Unless you have it in written from WD official support that drive is new, don't believe it & assume drive to be re-furbished.


----------

